# Ham Radio



## Lester_7

Anyone here do or into ham radio? How long have you been doing it for?


----------



## babj615

I do not do HAM radio yet, but am currently looking into a crash course in HAM radio...

I think this will be the only real choice for communication outside of your immediate surroundings in a SHTF TEOTWAWKI situation...


----------



## fachento

I've been a Ham Radio operator for a number of years - and yeah they are reliable communicators. You must be licensed by the FCC to operate them, and if you upgrade your license class, you are allowed more frequency privileges (more elbow room), which increases the range at which you can conduct reliable communications.

I have a handi-talkie, and a longer-range base station. Power output in the 5-10 watt range is more than sufficient for short range communication. My base station has a factory output of 100 Watts, which is more than enough to get your signal around the world with a good enough antenna.

Lots more of the communications on Ham Radio is being done by voice, as opposed to Morse code (which is no longer a requirement for higher license classes). It makes for a great hobby, and keeps you in practice for when the real thing happens. I loved operating in the North Texas area, where I got to do a little storm-watching for the Weather Service, and serve as part of a large early-warning system for tornadoes! It's a great way to provide a valuable service and capability in your local community.

There are many ways to prepare to get your license, but everyone still has to find a place to take the FCC exam to get your license.

You can find a few guides to get your license at http://www.arrl.org (American Radio Relay League) - and perhaps even a local radio club where tests are administered.

Regards,

Fachento


----------



## kc5fm

*Amateur Radio*



Lester_7 said:


> Anyone here do or into ham radio? How long have you been doing it for?


I have been in amateur radio over 30 years. I have been a member of the Quarter Century Wireless Association.

If you will go to the American Radio Relay League, you can find test sessions close to you as well as a club close by with members who can help you, not only with the tests but also with the questions about how much radio to buy.


----------



## ktm

Lester_7 said:


> Anyone here do or into ham radio? How long have you been doing it for?


I've been a ham for years. The tech. class lic. is eaiser than ever to get & would give you 2 & 440 meter priviledges as well as limited 10 meter. Which are all good bands for emergency comms. like the other guys suggested check out arrl.org.


----------



## Old Sarge

By all means check it out. Now you can obtain a Technician's license with very little studying/cost. I think it's a 35 question multiple guess test, and you have to get 26 of them correct. The license is good for 10 years, and the cost is very reasonable. No code involved ever again. 
I have had my Tech license since 2003, which allows me to talk on VHF, (line of sight) type radios, and 10 meters on HF. 
Cost of equipment is minimal, and a great sport. Oftentimes, there will be a local group who get together regularly to chew the fat, and keep tabs on others. In my area, we have a group of old timers, who get together every morning at the same time, just to make sure everyone is up and kicking. A great hobby. Check out all the particulars on ARRL. www.arrl.net


----------



## slurp

You could start out by getting a scanner then you can pick up some ham channels...


----------



## TechAdmin

I've been wanting to for the longest time now. How hard is the test?


----------



## fachento

Dean said:


> I've been wanting to for the longest time now. How hard is the test?


The technician test isn't bad at all -- it took me a couple of days (at a leisurely pace) to master the material. You can take practice tests (with the same question pool) at http://www.aa9pw.com -- and it will tell you which area of the question pool you need to work on.

Fachento

KD5VEZ


----------



## Anarchist

Hi,
Does anyone have any information on straping an ICOM 751 or 751A to operate on 11 meters?
Thank you,
Ron


----------



## fachento

Anarchist said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have any information on straping an ICOM 751 or 751A to operate on 11 meters?
> Thank you,
> Ron


Do you have a call sign?

-Fachento
KD5VEZ


----------



## thegroove

Whats the basic equipment you need to have a ham radio?


----------



## fachento

thegroove said:


> Whats the basic equipment you need to have a ham radio?


The most basic?

You need a receiver to hear incoming signals, an antenna to pick them up the radio waves that carry the signal, and a transmitter if you want to send out signals to others.

Nowadays they usually put the receiver and transmitter together, and call it a transceiver. If you get a handi-talkie, you get all three in one, but with a great deal of compromise (a handi-talkie antenna is not as good as an taller, more specifically designed antenna). You also don't get the same power-output on a handie talkie as on a "base station" transceiver - one that's designed to "plug into the wall" at home or in your shack.

That's the basics, basically.

Fachento
KD5VEZ


----------



## billythekid

Could you use a scanner as a receiver and just purchase a transmitter or are scanners extremely limited in channels?


----------



## fachento

*Scanner/Receiver and Transmitter vs. Transceiver*



billythekid said:


> Could you use a scanner as a receiver and just purchase a transmitter or are scanners extremely limited in channels?


Scanners usually have a VERY wide range of frequencies that they can pick up. Some of them block out "cell phone" frequencies, and other frequencies not available for civilian use. You make compromises when you use one, however. You'll get "okay" reception across all of the bands... but you won't get "stellar" reception on any single one, unless the signal is originating from nearby. Scanners are good for finding WHERE on a frequency bandwidth there are transmissions being made, and faster than a human could do it. Getting quality reception of those transmissions is not the forte of scanners, in my opinion.

The way that Hams back in the day did it was to listen on their receiver, and transmit on the transmitter, using two different machines. There was some wiring that had to be done in order to make it possible for the receiver and the transmitter to use the same antenna in that case.

If you really wanted to, you could use a scanner as a receiver... but the antenna would probably be the limiting factor in that regard. Generally the antennas used for scanners are designed to work well over a broad spectrum of frequencies... and don't work especially well in just one area. So... you'll get mediocre reception across the entire bandwidth of frequencies, instead of stellar performance in just a few selected frequencies.

In principle, yes you could use the scanner as a receiver - but it's easier just to buy the receiver and the transmitter in a package deal these days. It might cost you the same to get a transmitter as it would to get a transceiver, which does both, and eliminates the hassle of trying to get the two to work well together. It also lets you focus your attention on which antenna to use, which some would argue merits the most attention, and makes the most difference. As a matter of fact, the ARRL has devoted an entire 300 page Manual, updated yearly, to the construction of antennas, and improving the antennas you already have. That should give you a pretty good idea of the importance that antennas have for a Ham Radio operator!

Your best bet in my opinion?: Get a good quality transceiver, and find an antenna that performs well in the frequency range you are most concerned with. Use a scanner to help you find where on that frequency range you are mostly likely to find transmissions. 

Fachento

KD5VEZ


----------



## kc5fm

*How Hard is the Test*



Dean said:


> I've been wanting to for the longest time now. How hard is the test?


If you don't STUDY, it's the worst test on the planet. 

There are sample tests online.

Many wannabe hams get the study materials, study them, and practice taking the online tests before actually sitting for a real exam.


----------



## digapony

What kind of crazy stuff have you heard on the ham radio / people you have talked to? Is there jargon like truckers use?


----------



## fachento

*CB and Ham Radio*



digapony said:


> What kind of crazy stuff have you heard on the ham radio / people you have talked to? Is there jargon like truckers use?


Most truckers don't use Ham Radio - they use CB. CB and Ham Radio are two very different worlds. Ham Radio is largely self-policing, with most operators tending towards courtesy and law-abiding use. CB can't say the same. Most CBers out there totally disregard FCC regulations - and for the most part Ham Radio operators don't like to be associated with the CB crowd (some call it the "Chicken Band").

Jargon? Yes, but again very different from the CB crowd. CB jargon tends to be more like slang, whereas Ham Radio jargon is internationally recognized and used frequently as a clear means of communication. The "Q" codes were originally intended for use solely in Morse Code (also known as CW), but many of them have crept into the voice communication side.

Other than the basic principles of sending and receiving radio waves, there are only a few similarities between CB and Ham Radio.

That being said, I also know several ham radio operators that choose to travel with both - Ham Radio to talk to one crowd, and CB to monitor/talk with the other crowd, and send out a call for help in an emergency, should your cell phone not meet your needs.

I'm sure you'll meet other Ham Radio operators with opinions that differ from mine!

Crazy stuff? I did storm watching in the Tarrant County RACES organization -- we were the ones who made your weather radio's alarm go off when there was a tornado. THAT provided some highly interesting radio traffic! 

Fachento
KD5VEZ


----------



## MrFlashport

*amateur radio: a great tool*

Even if you never use it, I encourage anyone active in disaster response from citizen, CERT member to public safety officer to obtain an amateur radio license. It's another tool in your arsenal. Amateur radio is an enjoyable hobby, but it's main basis and purpose is to be a resource to serve the community in times of need.

The variety of modes, the vast technical skills of the operators, make amateur radio a great community resource in times of need. When network based systems become unavailable, amateur radio shines as a reliable, interoperable and flexible communications system that doesn't need infrastructure to function. No network? No problem. The points of failure are minimized to only the individual operators and their equipment. With a variety of modes and frequencies, it is possible for one to talk locally across the street, the state, country or world without any public switched network.

I encourage anyone to get licensed. Amateur radio works, no matter what.


----------



## Byron

digapony said:


> What kind of crazy stuff have you heard on the ham radio / people you have talked to? Is there jargon like truckers use?


Fachento did a good job of answering this question. I'll add a bit more. In my area there's a lot of good information that goes out on the air via discussions about ham radio. We also have a "Tech Net". A net control operator asks a question and others try to come up with answers. CB/Truckers jargon is NOT used. Each station is identified by an FCC assigned call sign, often the first name is also used. You can fake it, but not for long. Every call sign, the person it belongs to, and their address is public knowledge. Every ham knows exactly where to find it.

Byron
KE7TIV


----------



## Byron

Anarchist said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have any information on straping an ICOM 751 or 751A to operate on 11 meters?
> Thank you,
> Ron


This is strictly illegal. 11 meters requires "type approved" equipment for legal operations. No equipment can be legally be modified to operate outside of the ham bands by anybody. Hams and do what they want inside the ham bands as long they meet the requirements of FCC part 97. 11 meters is the CB band, not a ham band.

Byron
KE7TIV


----------



## ke4sky

*Amateur Radio Technician License Free Online Class*

The Arlington Radio Public Service Club hosts a free Amateur Radio Tech License class on its web site. The URL is:

Tech License Training - Arlington Radio Public Service Club

Once you have become familiar with the materials, seek a local amateur radio club to take an exam in your local area.

Our RACES Basic Radio Operator Course is also on the web site and is available for free non-commercial, educational and public safety use. The URL is:

RACES Training - Arlington Radio Public Service Club

The web site also maintains a reference library which is available to visitors, the URL is:

RACES Resource Library - Arlington Radio Public Service Club


----------



## faithmarie

How and where do you get a licence? And where do you buy ham radie equipment? Can you buy it at radio shack?


----------



## kc5fm

*Ham Radio Resources*



faithmarie said:


> How and where do you get a licence? And where do you buy ham radie equipment? Can you buy it at radio shack?


You get a license by sitting at an amateur radio exam session. Search for an exam close to you.

Remember, that to pass the test, one would expect to prepare. There are plenty of local clubs with members who are interested in helping you.

You can buy amateur radio equipment at a number of vendors. Ham Radio Outlet is but one. There is an amateur radio vendor listing.

Radio Shack tends to swing back and forth between selling and not selling amateur radio equipment. Currently, it appears the company is not selling gear.


----------



## faithmarie

kc5fm,
Thank you so much for the links. I am very interested and am going to look into it.
Faith Marie


----------



## ke4sky

*Radio Shack Doesn't Carry Ham Radio Gear Anymore*



faithmarie said:


> How and where do you get a licence? And where do you buy ham radio equipment? Can you buy it at radio shack?


Radio Shack stores stopped carrying ham radio gear years ago....

Good places to find ham radio gear are:

Burghardt Amateur Radio (Welcome to Burghardt Amateur Center)
Ham Radio Outlet (HRO Ham Radio Outlet Worldwide Supplier of Amateur Radio Electronics Equipment), or
Amateur Electronic Supply (AES Home page)

If you have recently gotten your amateur license, but aren't sure what you should get, here are some ideas:

If you drive a car, then your first radio should be 2-meter mobile rig to install in your vehicle. You want a radio which is rugged, reliable and simple to use.
Amateur equipment intended for emergency use should be "frequency agile" and capable of being readily re-programmed from the keypad in the field without having to use a computer interface. Some newer rigs are not user-friendly, because of small displays, confusing controls, layered menus and obscure keystroke combinations which defy anyone from guessing how to use one without the manual.

If you don't own a car or drive or have impaired mobility, THEN get a portable first. Ptherwise the portable is a second rig you get later to keep as a spare. Buy the best you can afford.

In urban areas a dual-band mobile which also works on UHF makes sense. VHF is less effective around high rise buildings, and urban ground clutter due to shadowing, reflection and building attenuation. UHF has better building penetration, and most urban areas have good repeater coverage.

If you have a General class license, they make multi-band rigs which have UHF, VHF and HF "all in one box." A popular one is the ICOM Model 706 Mk. IIg. But you can listen and working only one band and mode at a time. Installing multiple antennas for different bands on the vehicle, getting power to the rig(s), addressing fuel pump and alternator noise to get decent HF mobile performance is a challenge for new operators.

A portable should be capable of operating from three power sources:

1) its NiCd or NiMh battery pack, 
2) from AA batteries using a separate battery case, or 
3) From an external DC source using an adapter cord capable of connection to an external battery or power supply.


----------



## CherokeeCat

ke4sky said:


> The Arlington Radio Public Service Club hosts a free Amateur Radio Tech License class on its web site. The URL is:
> 
> Tech License Training - Arlington Radio Public Service Club


This link is no longer working but if you go directly to the Arlington Radio PS Club, the info is there. ARPSC

Thanks for the info and nice site!


----------



## Ham

*Ameteur Radio Emergency Services "ARES"*

Amateur Radio Operators are obligated by there license to provide emergency communication during a desaster. Therefore most Amateur Radio Operators are very involved in emergency preparedness and train regularly for such desasters. Here are some links of interest:

Ham Radio and Amateur Radio Operators, ARRL, Emergency Radio Broadcasting
Emergency Radio
Cass Morgan and Scott County ARES in west central Illinois​
When All Else Fails... Amateur Radio!


----------



## ibskibum

*Great little radio.*

Newbie on the forums, but just thought I'd drop a recommendation for a great little hand-held tri-bander. I have the Yaesu VX7R, great waterproof with aluminum casing radio. Toughest one I've seen. It comes with rechargeable batteries, and I picked up an adapter to run it with limited power on two AA batteries. Great part is that you can download a program to open it up to operate outside of the HAM frequencies. Very much illegal, but when it comes to survival who really cares? Ive got mine programmed with all of the CB, FRS, and Marine frequencies along with the frequencies for all emergency services in the area. Not to mention all of my local HAM repeaters. In an extreme situation I could communicate with almost anyone.
*Note if you are using it on anything other than the intended frequencies, you need to upgrade the antenna for the frequency range you intend on using, about $20.


----------



## ke4sky

*ARPSC Tech License Class*

See if this works

W4AVA.ORG


----------



## slappysquirrel

*Hello from a lady Ham*

just my 2 cents worth. ham radio is the last line of defense as far as communications is concerned. when nothing else will get out...ham radio can. My only concern is that morse code requirement has been done away with and that could have some serious consequences because the signal to carry a morse code signal can be detected much easier than voice. This is an important detail as far as long distance communications such as cross country and overseas communications. I had to get my license the hard way ...morse code requirement and I'm glad I did. But the code is no longer require to get a license and i think that is unfortunate.

It would be a good idea for those new to ham radio to go ahead and learn code as in a disaster situation it would come in very very handy.


----------



## stovepipe

In a residential setting are there still issues with ham radio transmissions bleeding over into neighbors TV and Radio sets? - I know as a kid in the 60's and 70's, this was a common problem.


----------



## northernontario

stovepipe said:


> In a residential setting are there still issues with ham radio transmissions bleeding over into neighbors TV and Radio sets? - I know as a kid in the 60's and 70's, this was a common problem.


In the grand scheme of things... no. Most people are on cable or satellite now, which receives almost no interference from HAM radio equipment. I'm not sure how the shift to digital signal is going to affect it.

My understanding of it is, generally the problems that occurred were because of poor equipment/installation on the effected equipment. It wasn't the amateur radio, it was the tv or radio that wasn't sensitive enough, or had a poor antenna connection.


----------



## ke4sky

*TV Interference*

Bottom line is that under FCC regulations unlicensed devices must accept whatever interference they get from licensed operations. Ham operators operate under licenses granted by the FCC and as long as their equipment meets the engineering requirements for its type acceptance, it is up to the manufacturers of unlicensed devises such as TV sets and garage door openers to design their equipment to function in that environment. My understanding of the Industry Canada Regulations is that your requirements are similar to ours.
http://www.ic.gc.ca/eic/site/smt-gst.nsf/eng/sf01226.html

Almost every instance of TVI I have investigated could be be traced to poor workmanship in cheap imported electronics and shoddy installation practices by cable TV installers, etc. In some cases TVI is caused by problems at the ham transmitter, usually an antennna which is not resonant at the operating frequency, having a high standing wave ratio, or poor earth ground which results in the antenna feedline radiating RF energy. "RF in the shack" can be fixed by using an antenna transmatch, improving the station ground or using an "artificial" ground, installing ferrite chokes on the coax, or installing a bandpass or notch filter at the transmitter set, or a combination of these as reflected by good engineering practice.

Here are more useful references:
http://www.arrl.org/tis/info/pdf/8502034.pdf
Noise Article 
http://www.radioworks.com/nbgnd.html


----------



## kc5fm

*Digital TV*



dtompsett said:


> In the grand scheme of things... no. Most people are on cable or satellite now, which receives almost no interference from HAM radio equipment. I'm not sure how the shift to digital signal is going to affect it.


Digital Television is not interference "proof" but it is very close.

As always, amateur radio operators work very hard to be good radio neighbors. If there's a Television Interference complaint, the local club, oftain, has a TVI committee to help with the complaint.

Contact your local club for more information. The service is free, except for any parts that may be needed, and is provided regardless of who is causing the interference.


----------



## Fn/Form

slappysquirrel said:


> just my 2 cents worth. ham radio is the last line of defense as far as communications is concerned. when nothing else will get out...ham radio can. My only concern is that morse code requirement has been done away with and that could have some serious consequences because the signal to carry a morse code signal can be detected much easier than voice. This is an important detail as far as long distance communications such as cross country and overseas communications. I had to get my license the hard way ...morse code requirement and I'm glad I did. But the code is no longer require to get a license and i think that is unfortunate.
> 
> It would be a good idea for those new to ham radio to go ahead and learn code as in a disaster situation it would come in very very handy.


Look into digital modes. With a computer the radio can be used to pull out excellent copy of completely "unreadable by human ear" digital signals lost in the noise and way below the audible threshold of morse code.


----------



## kc5fm

*Field Day*



Lester_7 said:


> Anyone here do or into ham radio? How long have you been doing it for?


If you are not familiar with Ham Radio, this would be a good weekend to go see a local amateur radio operation. This is Field Day weekend all around the fruited plain. The link will get you to a locator page. Enter your zip code to get the list closest to you.

There's a video clip available for those who may want more information before going.

This is NOT your Grandpa's Radio.


----------



## vk4akp

*Ham Radio and DIY is soo important!*

Hi, To answer the original post I have been a ham some 10+ years now.

It's a fantastic hobby with lots of scope!

Dangers to the Hobby, loss of morse code, reliance on the internet for forwarding, & the new low class cornflake packet licenses letting the CB'r types into the hobby.

But don't be fooled. In a disaster Ham radio could be a very important thing on a world wide basis.

We are.

- De-centralised!
- Offer unique simple but highly reliable modes such as CW and Packet.
- Use Solar and portable power in many cases.
- Have great diversity in communications frequencies and modes.
- are a separate self sustained network (Except for the LLLIDS) 
- Often work with cheap readily available discarded equipment to produce results.

Having a Ham license and maintaining a station is a big plus in my books!.

It's cheap, easy and very educational.

Most importantly as a Ham, one day you could save a life!

Go 4 it!

~Ken - vk4akp~
QRV 1.8Mhz-2.4Ghz CW, VX, Packet, ATV, APRS & more.
http://shazam.zapto.org
.-.-.


----------



## DragoSapien

This is my first post on this site. Iv been a Tech. for 7 months now and part of our local club to.


----------



## kc5fm

*Radio Modifications*



Anarchist said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have any information on straping an ICOM 751 or 751A to operate on 11 meters?


Of course, you know that is illegal. However, all radio modifications can be found at Mods.dk.

Have a blessed week.


----------



## youpock

Been looking into different communication options for keeping in communication with a friend of mine and his wife, also with my brother. What kind of range (I know there is all sorts of factors at play here, but just an approx average) are we looking at here with amateur radio and cb? 

I'd like to get in the 50 or so mile radius? My brother has a house in San Jose and I'm about 40 or so miles away and about 20 miles in the other direction is where were hoping to purchase some open space. There are a few small hills/mountains in between him and me.

When I was young my dad owned his own truck and had some illegal CB radio and he would get really good distances on flat areas but horrible range in hilly areas.

Sorry if I don't seem very knowledgeable I'm just starting to look into different communication options. You guys gotta remember I grew up with a cellphone and the internets.. : )


----------



## NaeKid

You might want to setup a CB-Radio base-station. It isn't really any more powerful than a basic hand-held or mobil CB-radio, but, you have it powered via 110v, the antenna wire runs through the house to a large antenna (or twin-antenna) mounted at a very high-point of your house. CB-Radios work on a ground-plain design - the flatter and larger the area just below the antenna, the better range / signal you can produce.

Your basic mobil system will normally get between 10 and 20 miles (depending on the mounting system, ground-plain and tuning of the antenna).

Truck-stops are great places to get information about base-station systems - many of the larger truck-stops have great electronics (radio) guys that can help you out quickly and easily.

To get you started, here are a few links that I snagged via Google.

Galaxy DX2547 Deluxe 40 Channel CB Base Radio

Bob's CB Radio, 10 Meter Radio & Wireless Products

Citizens' band radio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Base station - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## youpock

I read both the wiki's on cb and ham, what I'm more wondering is if cb is going to be strong enough to handle the distance I want it to go or do I need to get a license and go with the more hardcore setup?


----------



## NaeKid

That decision is totally up to you.

The difference is that a CB-Basestation is relatively inexpensive to setup and you do not require a licence to run a CB-basestation setup. If you have a line-of-sight distance between yourself and the people you wish to be in communication with, then the CB-system _might_ be good for you.

Without seeing a topographical-map of where you are located and where the people are that you wish to talk to, I would not be able to tell you that it will or will not work. Buildings, trees, hills and valleys can create enough interferance that a CB-basestation may not do what you want it to do.

To get into a basestation HAM setup, expect to spend at least double that of a good CB-basestation and the people that you will be wanting to be in contact with will also need to spend that same amount of money - _and_ - the whole group of you will need to get your HAM licence - adults and any children that may be operating the HAM radio.

I found an FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions) from an Ottawa HAM club and the kinds of requirements (and costs) that a person should expect to spend to get all setup.

To get setup for HAM in California, please check out RadioExam.org


----------



## youpock

Does a HAM setup have the same limitations, i.e. line of sight, hills, trees, valleys, that a CB does?


----------



## northernontario

yes and no. an amateur radio setup can operate on a huge range of frequencies, with different types of signal propigations. 

To keep it simple... transmitting over 40-50 miles using a mobile (in-car... 10-75w typical) or handy (hand-held... 0.25-5w typical) on a 2m band (vhf... 144-148mhz), you will likely need to use a local repeater station. This is a receiver/transmitter set up by a local person/group, with the intention of letting other people talk on it (uses two frequencies... typically a 600 khz offset). So you can use a small amount of input power, the repeater picks you up and retransmits at a higher power. Your buddy can hear you, transmit back, which the repeater rebroadcasts. 

I've listened to repeater stations over 200km's away from my location... but not been able to 'hit' that repeater with a 75w mobile setup. That same repeater, I parked ontop of a hill and hit it while over 100km's away. 

It's all about line-of-site with typical communications (VHF/UHF)... you can't hit the repeater if you're parked in a valley. Works the same way with FRS/GMRS radios... I've used a basic FRS to talk 5km's, but it's sketchy. 

Now you can get into communications that use signals bounced off the atmosphere, or all other sorts of things... but thats a whole different ballgame. 

In a nutshell... amateur radio DOESN'T have the same limitations as CB... depending on the type of equipment you use, what frequency range you are on, etc. CB is limited to a very small window of frequencies. Amateur radio has a huge range of frequencies you can use, spread out all over the radio spectrum.


----------



## kc5fm

youpock said:


> I'd like to get in the 50 or so mile radius? My brother has a house in San Jose and I'm about 40 or so miles away and about 20 miles in the other direction is where were hoping to purchase some open space. There are a few small hills/mountains in between him and me.


If you mean *reliably* in the 50-mile radius, aside from General Mobile Radio System (GMRS), between the two choices you have given, i.e. amateur radio and Citizens Band, I'd have to say that amateur radio is going to give you the better service.

CB, on the 11-meter band, operated _legally_ with a base station antenna at the prescribed height and mobiles operated at the designated power on a GOOD day might get you 30 miles. Factor in "skip", i.e. stations from a distance (that you are not supposed to talk to, yet are stronger than the mobile you are trying to hear) and you can see that CB may not be the thing for you.

Amateur Radio, on the other hand, operates repeaters (as does GMRS). There's a bunch of repeaters listed for the San Jose (assumed California) area. Listen to them on your scanner. You can quickly get an idea of who is talking to whom where.

One club operates "linked" repeaters. These repeaters are tied together so that one repeater input goes to the output of the other repeaters. This would increase the range of the mobile.

While I don't know all the mountain top repeaters, I know of one them. The Keller Peak Repeater Association  has a station on Keller Peak and covers a lot of turf around Southern California.

As I've mentioned in other posts related to amateur radio, the best way to find your way locally is to find a local club. The American Radio Relay League is the place to find your local club.

If you are in San Jose, CA, there is a club there.

I hope that helps.


----------



## youpock

I've been reading through on the different clubs and sites the past few days. I have my last midterm on Thursday than I think its going to be radio study time lol


----------



## mosquitomountainman

*Get your license*

We haven't been into HAM radio that long but I love it. Our needs are mostly local. I use it when out in the mountains hunting, camping, trapping or wood cutting. We also use it for trips to town. We have cell phone dead spots on the way to the nearest city (about 75 miles) that are no problem with a 5 watt handheld unit. We hit the repeaters to contact home. Our home unit reaches easily to the repeater about 60 miles away. Our handheld units hit it from about 15 miles away so we regularly talk back and forth with the equipment we have.

We live in the mountains in northwestern, Montana. My handheld unit is with me always. I have both CB's and FRS units. HAM is a much better choice. You can scan local emergency channels too and get information much faster. We do it with the Forest Service when the fire danger is high. We know what's going on then and whether we are in any danger at home.

KE7JYD


----------



## bunkerbob

mosquitomountainman said:


> We haven't been into HAM radio that long but I love it. Our needs are mostly local. I use it when out in the mountains hunting, camping, trapping or wood cutting. We also use it for trips to town. We have cell phone dead spots on the way to the nearest city (about 75 miles) that are no problem with a 5 watt handheld unit. We hit the repeaters to contact home. Our home unit reaches easily to the repeater about 60 miles away. Our handheld units hit it from about 15 miles away so we regularly talk back and forth with the equipment we have.
> 
> We live in the mountains in northwestern, Montana. My handheld unit is with me always. I have both CB's and FRS units. HAM is a much better choice. You can scan local emergency channels too and get information much faster. We do it with the Forest Service when the fire danger is high. We know what's going on then and whether we are in any danger at home.
> 
> KE7JYD


Here, here, thank you for the real life experience with Ham radio. Ham license one of the cheaper tools for a prepared lifestyle.

KG6JSS Bunkerbob and KG6JSR the wife.:2thumb:


----------



## sailaway

bunkerbob said:


> Here, here, thank you for the real life experience with Ham radio. Ham license one of the cheaper tools for a prepared lifestyle.
> 
> KG6JSS Bunkerbob and KG6JSR the wife.:2thumb:


:woohoo: Hey Bob:wave: Whats the best way to get started in Ham? I understand there are 3 levels of certification, how many should I get? Do you test at a Gubbamint Facility or on line? I understand you don't need to know Morse Code any more. :dunno: I want to get a liscence.:2thumb:


----------



## bunkerbob

sailaway said:


> :woohoo: Hey Bob:wave: Whats the best way to get started in Ham? I understand there are 3 levels of certification, how many should I get? Do you test at a Gubbamint Facility or on line? I understand you don't need to know Morse Code any more. :dunno: I want to get a liscence.:2thumb:


Wow, funny you should ask, the group that I met with last Sat had the same questions. This was a email to them...

Good morning, Steve had a question about Ham radio license and radios. Here are some practice test links for Technician license...
AA9PW FCC Exam Practice Amateur Radio Exam Practice

eHam.net Ham Radio Practice Exams

QRZ Ham Radio

Ham License, Help, FAQ's, and Publications

I suggest you start by getting the book first to help explain what you are testing for. 
Amazon.com: ARRL Ham Radio License Manual: All You Need to Become an Amateur Radio Operator (Arrl Ham Radio License Manual) (Arrl Ham Radio License Manual) (9780872599635): H. Ward Silver, American Radio Relay League: Books

I can find out when the next class is offered locally. Thankfully, you don't need to learn morse code any longer.

Next is equipment. Remember H.A.M. is an acronym for "had alot of money".

There are alot of radios out there, even used ones on Ebay, but, you have to be careful there, I got one once that was so,so and payed too much. 
Yaesu makes a dual band 2meter and 440cm radio that can be used either in the car or set up at home, FT-7900R, good price of $250.00 from AES a ham radio distributor AES Home page or Texas Towers Texas Towers, Yaesu FT-7900R Page a little more. And a local in Kearny Mesa, San Diego HRO Ham Radio Outlet Worldwide Supplier of Amateur Radio Electronics Equipment $250.00.

2 meter is sorta kinda like the CB of Ham radio, and has many repeater systems in place, 440cm has a lot of repeaters and systems maintained for the public by private clubs and organizations also, and is also connected to the internet. The RACES group I belong to for the fire dept uses both. There are many Preparedness sites for Ham radio like this one... APRN American Preppers Radio Net

Dual band antennas can run from $50-150, depending on where you are going to place it, vehicle or fixed. Now because these are made to be mobile mounted they can be used for both, just need antennas in both areas.

Handhelds will be next.

I am not connected with these retailers, just sites I've found and done business over the years. There is such a plethory of equipment out there that is mind boggling at times.

Lets not put the cart before the horse yet, the license is what you need to work on first.

Hopes this helps some,

Bob(Bunkerbob)


----------

